# X Factor 11: la finale



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera, *giovedì 14 dicembre 2017*, ci sarà la *finale *dell'undicesima edizione di *X Factor* a partire dalle ore 21:15, in diretta, su *Sky Uno* (canale 108 di Sky) ed *in chiaro* su *TV8* (canale 8 del digitale terrestre) e *Cielo* (canale 26). 

A contendersi la vittoria quest'anno saranno i *Maneskin* (della squadra di Manuel Agnelli), *Samuel Storm* (Fedez), *Lorenzo Licitra* ed *Enrico Nigiotti* (Mara Maionchi). Senza finalisti la cantante Levante, anche lei giudice del talent da questa edizione. Ospiti *Ed Sheeran* e *Tiziano Ferro*.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

*In finalissima Lorenzo Licitra e Maneskin*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2017)

chissà chi vince ...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Ha vinto Lorenzo Licitra.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ha vinto Lorenzo Licitra.*


Come pensavo, è più "popolare" rispetto ai Maneskin. Spero solo che questi ultimi non verranno dimenticati, ma poco ci credo nonostante il disco d'oro.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ha vinto Lorenzo Licitra.*



 pietà

il nazional-popolare l'ha avuta vinta ancora.

spero che i maneskin facciano successo anche fuori dal programma, se lo meritano.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

licitra ha vinto solo perchè essendo anche su tv8 in gratuito la finale hanno votato anche i vecchi.. fosse stata solo su sky i maneskin avrebbero stravinto ed io mi sarei portato a casa 600 euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> licitra ha vinto solo perchè essendo anche su tv8 in gratuito la finale hanno votato anche i vecchi.. fosse stata solo su sky i maneskin avrebbero stravinto ed io mi sarei portato a casa 600 euro


Come hai fatto a scommettere ??


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> licitra ha vinto solo perchè essendo anche su tv8 in gratuito la finale hanno votato anche i vecchi.. fosse stata solo su sky i maneskin avrebbero stravinto ed io mi sarei portato a casa 600 euro


I Maneskin non potevano mai vincere, troppo rock per la massa. Tutta questa gente tra Il Volo e la PFM sceglierebbe i primi per farti capire. Comunque se il rock per diventare commerciale deve fare la fine del rap attuale, allora meglio che rimanga di nicchia.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto a scommettere ??



sui siti di scommesse.. come per qualsiasi sport


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2017)

Boh a me non piacevano i Maneskin, bravi per carità, ma ci sono centomila gruppi giovani più bravi. I The Kolors sono mille anni luci avanti se dobbiamo paragonarli a un altro gruppo venuto fuori dai talent


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sui siti di scommesse.. come per qualsiasi sport



No lo sapevo si potesse scommettere anche su queste cose


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No lo sapevo si potesse scommettere anche su queste cose



si.. si poteva scommettere anche sul grande fratello, sulle dimissioni di trump, sul nome del royal baby..


----------

